# 300 indoor



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Just wanted to say that after shooting fingers since I began shooting at the ripe old age of 12, I changed to the hook this spring. at the ripe age of 61 I Just shot my first indoor shoot of the winter and shot 300/43X which I had never done in all the years of finger shooting. Archery is fun again.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

congratulations! Great shooting.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I shot fingers for most of my shooting years. I shot a few 300 scores. Then i went to release and shot quite a few 300s with 50x being my best. Came up with a case of target panic and have not shot a 300 in so long now i have forgot. Mabe i need to go back to fingers again.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nice shooting !... welcome to the next evolution.... heheheeeeee..


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

My boy great shooting. I told you the dark side was nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Ed, I'll always be a finger dog at heart, but age has taken is toll..... Shot back to back 300's today. One thing for sure, my form is back and I'm not fighting it like I did with fingers.


----------



## cblake (Jun 19, 2007)

I shot beside Gus and witnessed the whole thing. I was happy for him, but most of all I was glad to see him enjoy shooting again.


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats John...


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Great shooting John! Keep it up!


----------

